# Anybody live near MOON, Virginia 23119???



## Gooserider (Apr 2, 2011)

Like the title says....  I just won an E-Bay auction for a power wheelchair, and the seller is located in Moon, VA.  Google maps and the seller both seem to say it's a very rural area, a fairly long way from anything...  The seller doesn't seem to have any way to get the chair to a freight terminal, and the trucking places I've contacted all want a fortune to pick the chair up and ship it to me...

Does anybody live in the area and have a pickup truck or van that could pick the chair up for me and get it to a trucking terminal or similar location?

If so, please send me a PM w/ contact info...

Thanks,
Gooserider


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey Goose.  Cant help ya a bit bein so far away.  Glad to see ya found a good chair though.  I hope you find someone that can help ya out.  You could try posting something on Moon VA most local Craigslist.  "Have a pickup truck? Need money for new teefs? $20 bucks if you.."  Never mind, someone would just end up stealing the chair.

What kind of freight quotes are you getting?  If you get me your zip code I can ask a few of my freight companys and see what they would charge for picking up the chair at the home.  At your end, can you pick it up at a terminal or would you need residential delivery as well?


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 2, 2011)

Three hours each way from me Goose.


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 2, 2011)

Most of the quotes that I've been getting are in the $5-600 range, going from door to door, and getting the chair onto a pallet and tied down at the pickup end.  Best price has been a little over $450, worst was UPS at over $1,300  :bug:  The closest terminal that Googlemaps shows to Moon is about 15 miles away in Whitestone, and seems to be associated with Wilson Trucking - however if I go to the Willson Trucking website, they say that Moon is served out of Richmond  :-S 


At my end Mary-Anne and I could possibly pick it up at a freight terminal as long as the folks there could help get it into our minivan.  I'm not sure just what companies they are for, but there are several terminals that I've seen in the local area.  The other option is a lift-gate delivery with a straight truck.

According to the factory specs on the chair, it's weight w/o batteries is 128 lbs, and it takes two "Group 24" size gel cells, which are about 55 lbs each.  It has batteries in it that I think are at least somewhat good, and that I'd like to get.  Shipping weight is supposed to be 250-300 lbs. 

I'll attach a few pics as well...


----------



## delp (Apr 3, 2011)

Try ABF Trucking, and/or one of those companies that deliver a pod, you load, they pick up the POD and deliver it. Try a google search for pod moving.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 3, 2011)

If your are looking for a freight company out of Richmond then Overnight Transportation is probably a good bet. They are a less than truckload shipper that got bought by UPS a few years ago to be UPS Freight. They are headquartered in Richmond and have a great rep. And UPS will deliver stuff up to 150 lbs to yer house.


----------



## begreen (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice find Goose. It looks like a chair with some 'tude. Be careful when you pull a wheelie.


----------



## pen (Apr 3, 2011)

I unfortunately am way too far in the wrong direction from Va to be of much help there but if the shipping companies don't work out and we find a way to get that chair into NorthEast Pa on I-81 I'd be glad to start turning East with it in the back of my truck and bring it towards Mass (even into Mass if necessary)

Glad you found something that will be a help to you.

pen


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 3, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Nice find Goose. It looks like a chair with some 'tude. Be careful when you pull a wheelie.



Looks like it has 'tude, but right now it has the same limitations and issues that just about anything put out by the mobility industry.  Over sized, over weight, and vile handling because of the ugly programming on the motor controller (which they don't want to let patients get a hold of the software to fix!) and "suspension" that will beat the crap out of you as soon as you venture off of perfectly smooth floors....  

Now THIS is a chair (and rider) with 'tude!  :coolgrin:  It is essentially what I want to turn the chair in the photos into...  Shrink it so that it's no bigger than my manual chair, shed some of the excess weight, fix the programming, and give it some nice squishy riding, all terrain capable tires...  Right now I'm figuring on something like a Mark 2 model, which sticks with the stock voltages and controller hardware, but if it proves to be as good as he is expecting it to be, I might well end up working on a Mark 3 design in a couple of years...

Delp, the PODS idea is a good one, though I don't know if it will work until I get a quote (they are closed right now) It may be overly high as it looks like they are designed for bigger / heavier stuff than just a chair.  ABF was also a good idea, as they are the current low price champs at $450 and change    The thing that I find ironic, is that I had originally been thinking in terms of getting one of the British F55 chairs to use as a starting point - except that it seems that the Wheelchair Driver site has caused so much demand for used F55's that they are no longer affordable.  However one of the posters on the site does chair refurbishing for a living, and he said the cost to ship a chair from ENGLAND to me would only be GBP 103 to 145, or about $160 to $220, less than half what they want to take it around 500 miles in the US...

Gooserider


----------



## begreen (Apr 3, 2011)

I LIKE it and hear ya Goose. Big difference. I never thought about the intervening software for the controller. Good point.


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Apr 3, 2011)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to talk to Jags about getting that wheelchair in his pic.!  :lol:


----------



## nola mike (Apr 3, 2011)

Also, have you checked uship.com?


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 3, 2011)

nola mike said:
			
		

> Also, have you checked uship.com?


Best bid off of uship so far is $799.00

Gooserider


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 3, 2011)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> The seller doesn't seem to have any way to get the chair to a freight terminal,



Geez, whose pickup is in the background of that middle pic?


----------



## fsr4538 (Apr 3, 2011)

This is going to sound strange but with the number of members here on the east coast how about a delivery chain.  The total distance is about 700 miles between the chair and Goose.  If someone picked it up in Moon and looked about about a 150 or so mile run and then handed it off etc.  we could deliver it.  I will volunteer to come down from New Hampshire and pick the chair up in Hartford Ct for the final leg.  

Any one else want to fill in the blanks?    Moon VA to Port Royal VA -   Port Royal VA  to Deep Water New Jersey - Deep Water, NJ to  New Rochell, NY -  New Rochelle, NY to Hartford, CT then Hartford CT to Goose's.  You get the idea


Forrest


----------



## gregbesia (Apr 3, 2011)

Great idea ! ,Count me in,  New Rochelle, NY to Hartford, ct


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll help out some if possible. The bad part is I checked on the map and it would mean about a 2200 mile trip for me. I'll still try to help if possible.


----------



## f3cbboy (Apr 3, 2011)

I am in rockland county NY and would be willing to help!!  Bruce


----------



## fsr4538 (Apr 3, 2011)

We are up to three.  The destinations I put in were pretty arbitrary.  If we get five or more people spaced out along the route we can set up the relay point then.


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 4, 2011)

It just got a bit more interesting - I just got a bid from U-Ship for $325.00, which is under the max I'd set of $350.00, however the bidder has ZERO feedback - which may just mean I'm getting a bargain price so that he can get feedback,   OTOH, he's a bit of an unknown quantity...  The description says he has 4 trucks, and 5 drivers, so sounds like a really small outfit.

The bid is only good until the 13th, and I really should respond to it sooner, so if we are going to put this chain together (which would be really great!) it needs to be done pretty soon...

Gooserider


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal. I calculated what the gas cost would be for the relay today given that you go 150 one way and 150 back and it would cost $350 or more for the relay runners. Not to mention missed connections etc.


----------



## begreen (Apr 4, 2011)

Oweee. My Ranger would do the round trip for about $150. But there is the problem with the 3000 mile trip to get there.


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd be more than willing to help if I didn't live 2,500+ miles from where you & the chair are at...


----------



## pen (Apr 4, 2011)

Depending on where the runners area, I'm not on your most direct path but I'll make the offer again, I'm in N.E. Pa so if that can be of help in any way, let me know.  I'll come east if need be to meet someone.

pen


----------



## fsr4538 (Apr 4, 2011)

Mapquest shows the trip at approx 608 miles from Moon to Lowell, MA.  All of the proposed legs are built on a mapquest directions search of Moon, VA to Lowell, MA


Moon to Wash DC  - 155 miles
Wash DC to Woodbury NJ - 132 Miles
Woodbury NJ to New Rochelle NY -  118 Miles
New Rochelle to Hartford CT -  96 Miles (Gregbesia)
Hartford CT to Lowell, MA - 107 Miles (Forrest) 

Others said they would help.  Let us know if you want a specific leg or can split a leg if someone else steps up in that area.  

Pen......  From NE Pen would the Woodbury NJ to New Rochelle or part of it make sense?  I am sure it would be  a bit of a triangle drive but I am not on the route either.



Forrest


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 4, 2011)

I am willing to pitch in for gas money....maybe those of us that can't help in the transport can help with the gas.....don't know how to set that up but it could work.....with all the folks here if everyone gave a little bit....we could pay for the gas so the transporting guys won't have to....see...where there is a will there is a way.
bet pen will know how to set up the gas fund....like paypal or something....I am not familiar with stuff like that....


----------



## pen (Apr 4, 2011)

My home is 194 miles from Woodbury NJ and 190 from New Rochelle NY.  I'd be 500 miles on the day doing the trip.  That's a lot of hoofin but if nobody closer can help I'm in.

pen


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 4, 2011)

$600 was the best quote I came up with contacting about a dozen reputable freight companies.  This would be an exciting trip, I wish I was in the line here


----------



## pastera (Apr 4, 2011)

How about contacting a couple of local (to the chair) churches?
They may be able to get someone to move the chair to a terminal for free.

Aaron


----------



## weatherguy (Apr 4, 2011)

fsr4538 said:
			
		

> Mapquest shows the trip at approx 608 miles from Moon to Lowell, MA.  All of the proposed legs are built on a mapquest directions search of Moon, VA to Lowell, MA
> 
> 
> Moon to Wash DC  - 155 miles
> ...




I could help shorten the Hartford to Lowell leg as I live between the two cities.


----------



## f3cbboy (Apr 4, 2011)

i am about 2 hr and 20 min from woodbury nj, and 1/2 hr from new rochelle.  I live 20 min from the turnpike in jersey,  i can definately help with that leg from woodbury to new ro.  will two people be able to move this chair from truck to truck without mechanical help at each persons house, or drop off point.  
i am definatly willing to help.


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 4, 2011)

f3cbboy said:
			
		

> i am about 2 hr and 20 min from woodbury nj, and 1/2 hr from new rochelle.  I live 20 min from the turnpike in jersey,  i can definately help with that leg from woodbury to new ro.  will two people be able to move this chair from truck to truck without mechanical help at each persons house, or drop off point.
> i am definatly willing to help.



In terms of moving the chair, I'd say that if it was broken down a bit, two strong people shouldn't have to much trouble.  Per the manufacturer's website the chair weighs 128 lbs w/o batteries.  The batteries are supposed to be two "Group 24" sized sealed "gel cell" units, at approximately 55 lbs each. (think large car battery size) There are some parts that should be readily removable, such as the control pods, arm and leg rests, etc. which might lighten the chair some, but not sure just how much...  Thus you'd end up with around 4-5 pieces - the chair, two batteries, and a box or two of other parts...

When the power is off, there are brakes on each of the motors that lock the drive wheels, but there are levers on each motor to put it into free-wheel mode.  If not powered, the recommended approach is to put it into free-wheel mode to move it, then lock the wheels again when the chair is where you want it.

If I was moving the chair, I'd probably try to back the two trucks up to each other so their tailgates are close as possible, and push the chair from one to the other, possibly with a sheet of plywood or a couple of 2x6's to help bridge the gap...  

As mentioned, I've gotten two bids from U-Ship in a decent range, one for $350, one for $325.  The higher one expires tonight, but the shipper has pretty good feedback, the other has NO feed back at all, but doesn't expire for several days...  I'm willing to consider the low bid if we can't put this chain together before his offer expires...

Gooserider


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 4, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> I am willing to pitch in for gas money....maybe those of us that can't help in the transport can help with the gas.....don't know how to set that up but it could work.....with all the folks here if everyone gave a little bit....we could pay for the gas so the transporting guys won't have to....see...where there is a will there is a way.
> bet pen will know how to set up the gas fund....like paypal or something....I am not familiar with stuff like that....


I stopped by to post this exact thing. I can probably only get away with sending $20-25 for gas $$(times are tight) but we all know that Goose helps make this forum the useful tool that it is and I know I've saved a HECK of a lot more than that by being a member here. If you can be a leg in this trip, but gas $$ is the thing making you reconsider, then speak up here or to Goose via PMs and we'll get it done.


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 4, 2011)

Or how about we just have Goose get it shipped and we can all send money to cover it?  I'm in for that.


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 4, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Or how about we just have Goose get it shipped and we can all send money to cover it?  I'm in for that.


lol, did you read my PM to Goose or something? Count me in either way.


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 4, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, same idea?  Let's "get er done" :coolgrin:


----------



## begreen (Apr 4, 2011)

Agreed. Go with the higher bidder that has good feedback and get it rollin'. I'll PM you for paypal info if this is ok.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 4, 2011)

Someone pm me to let me know how to contribute...I don't have a paypal acct but my husband does.....we will get that chair to the "GOOSEMAN".....would help with a leg but unfortunately my husband has been working constantly....we are goin away soon so he is trying to catch up...leaving his brother in charge when he's gone :roll: So I will help......others please help too....everywhere you go they are lookin for contributions for Japan....not that there is anything wrong with that...(Even shoppin on the web this weekend...sites were askin for a contribution......but if I am going to give some extra bucks to a cause....it will be for the Goose....don't know him but he's part of this website that has a softspot in me heart....


----------



## fsr4538 (Apr 4, 2011)

While it looks like we have three of the legs covered, it would seem that Goose has some time sensitive shipping quotes.  In the event that this did not work out I would hate to see Goose lose out on the reasonable quotes that he does have.  So......  I would go ahead and get is shipped and I will be happy to chip in some $ via paypal to help cover that cost.



Regards,

Forrest


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 4, 2011)

OK, I have gone ahead and booked the shipping at $350, plus the $19 service fee that Uship charges...  Total is $369.00  I appreciate everyone's offers to try to do the human chain thing, but it doesn't seem like it would work out all that easily, so I think this approach will be better...  I do appreciate all the offers of help, and will say thanks in advance for anything folks want to send in my direction.

I'm one of those strange folks that don't have a bank account, so it is easier if any money goes to my GF, Mary-Anne instead of directly to me.  Donations via PayPal should be made to Mary-Anne's account - mgwmgw (at) comcast (dot) net.  If you want to send a check via snail instead, make it out to Mary-Anne Wolf, and send to 10 Kohlrausch Ave. North Billerica, MA 01862

Will certainly keep everyone posted on my progress as I turn this chair into something better than it's makers intended....

Gooserider


----------



## NWfuel (Apr 4, 2011)

Donation check sent. Look forward to the new and improved chair. I could be investing in my future!

Thomas


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 4, 2011)

will send check Goose....husband not home to do the paypal thang...don't know how.....will send what I can to help out....Gotta getcha in that new sweet RIDE.....will talk to other burnerz too.... ;-)


----------



## PJF1313 (Apr 4, 2011)

Th!rd ;-)


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 4, 2011)

putting check in the mail tomorrow....but Goose ya gotta promise not to shut down any of me threads when ya get back in the saddle.... :lol: only kiddin....gotta get a chuckle every once in a while and I think you could use one Goose....what you have been through....


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 4, 2011)

Folks I am moving this one over to the DIY room and leaving a link in the hearth room. Hot rod chair building kinda sounds like that is the place for it.  :cheese:


----------



## Shari (Apr 4, 2011)

What a great group here, hey!  Goose I'm in for $20 to paypal - it will only take eighteen $20 donations to get your 'wheels'.  If you get more $$ than shipping keep my donation for 'mods' for your wheels.


----------



## begreen (Apr 4, 2011)

+ something? Paypal sent.


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 4, 2011)

Shari said:
			
		

> What a great group here, hey!  Goose I'm in for $20 to paypal - it will only take eighteen $20 donations to get your 'wheels'.  If you get more $$ than shipping keep my donation for 'mods' for your wheels.


 Goose, I am putting my check in the mail tonight, but if you get extra, I want hearth dot com flames on that sucker.   :snake: God Bless you my friend, I hope this chair will help you out. Steve (tfdchief)


----------



## fossil (Apr 4, 2011)

PayPal xfer complete.  Forgot to add a note to it, but you guys'll figger 'er out, I'm sure.  Looking forward to pics.  Rick


----------



## pen (Apr 5, 2011)

donation sent.  Hope it helps.

pen


----------



## Shari (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey, Goose - Do you still need assistance getting it to a trucking terminal?


----------



## midwestcoast (Apr 5, 2011)

Paypal x-fer sent. Good luck with the mod's. Hope to see some pic's as it comes along.
Scott


----------



## nola mike (Apr 5, 2011)

Did you still need my help getting it out of Moon?


----------



## gasavage (Apr 5, 2011)

Another $20 on the way


----------



## pastera (Apr 5, 2011)

$20 by PayPal

Aaron


----------



## f3cbboy (Apr 5, 2011)

drop a check int eh mail this afternoon!! hope it works out well for u.


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 5, 2011)

WOW, thanks for all the donations

Far as I know at this point, the shipper will be picking the chair up in Moon at the guy's house.  The U-Ship website tracking tool doesn't seem to work for some reason, probably I don't have something set right...  However I've done all that I can to get the shipper and the guy with the chair together, so will have to see how things go from there...

Gooserider


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 6, 2011)

Another $20.00 sent through paypal. I've followed your journey and hope this helps.  You, the mods and all members make this quite a special and personal site.  Take care of yourself.  If my time allows, I will try to make it to a work day.  I am only a few towns north from you.  Keep us posted. 

Jon


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 6, 2011)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> Another $20.00 sent through paypal. I've followed your journey and hope this helps.  You, the mods and all members make this quite a special and personal site.  Take care of yourself.  If my time allows, I will try to make it to a work day.  I am only a few towns north from you.  Keep us posted.
> Jon


Thanks....  Will probably do all the major updates over in the other megathread - I don't want to be to much of a distraction with a lot of non-hearth related threads...

Gooserider


----------



## webbie (Apr 8, 2011)

Hearth.com $150 sent pp........
Hope we are getting close to the total. My PP account is low......
 

that means I have to sell some more chit. My last run-up at pp was due to me selling some of my old silver coins. Now it's time for the extra sheet metal machines in the shop to go!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 8, 2011)

Got some slabs running this week have less than 10.00 in there. Will shot some your way at the first of the week.


----------



## xman23 (Apr 8, 2011)

Will be sending some bucks your way when I get back from my daughters house next week.

Tom


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 8, 2011)

Sounds great, I think we are close to getting stuff covered, will have to check w/ Mary-Anne when she gets back from doing some shopping as to what the total on PayPal is so far.  I've also seen several saying the were sending paper checks via Snail.  So far they haven't arrived, but I'd expect to see them within the next day or two...

Unless folks have objections, if we do go over I'll plan on spending the extra on the parts and such that I will need to finish the project.

Gooserider


----------



## fossil (Apr 8, 2011)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> ...Unless folks have objections, if we do go over I'll plan on spending the extra on the parts and such that I will need to finish the project...



No prob here, Goose.  Actually, I'd say it goes without saying.  Rick


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 9, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> Gooserider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1....Steve


----------



## pen (Apr 9, 2011)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> ...Unless folks have objections, if we do go over I'll plan on spending the extra on the parts and such that I will need to finish the project...



actually, I'm hoping you may take inspiration from something like this:







pen


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 9, 2011)

Just as a quick  update, I just asked Mary-Anne how we were doing on the donations - she says that we've gotten $450.00 so far in the PayPal account.  We also got one check in todays mail, bringing the total up to $470...  This more than covers the shipping, and will hopefully make a good dent in the costs for modifying it...

I like the inspirational photo as well,  The new chair won't be quite that radical, but it will be a significant step up from the current chair.  According to the manufacturer specs, the new chair has 7 mph motors, while the current power chair only has  4 mph motors (confirmed by Mary-Anne clocking me in the chair)  In theory this speed is about the optimum for balancing performance and battery capacity when using a 24 volt lead acid base battery system.  The chair has two "group 24" size deep cycle gel type batteries as designed, and a lot  of the work that was done in the modification design was targeted at keeping that battery size in order to maintain the desired distance performance.  The current work that the guy running WheelchairDriver is doing involves using lithium batteries, and going to a  42 volt system, which looks like it will give him about 15mph with the 8 mph motors that he is using.  However that seems to be a really experimental project, using VERY expensive battery technology so I want to give him a while to work the bugs out before I go that route (but I plan to design the ability to upgrade into what I do now...)

Gooserider


----------



## Shari (Apr 9, 2011)

Goose -  Excellent project!  Sounds it will be a great improvement for you.  Does this new design include any improvement for your seat (butt)?  You previously mentioned that was a concern for you with what you are currently using.

BTW We are campers and I troll the used camper sites quite regularly.  I never knew they made accessible campers.  Roll-in showers, door lifts, etc.


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 9, 2011)

Goose, How big do you want the "Sponsered by: Danno" decal for that sucker? Do you want it the size to represent my contribution (I'm guessing relative size given contribution would be .5"x.75", or do you have a certain area on the chair you need it to fit?

harhar.


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 10, 2011)

And folks thought the inspirational photo was a joke.....  Here is Burgerman's response to my posting a copy of the inspirational photo over on his site, WheelchairDriver.com -


> I have a gas turbine engine exactly that size...
> 
> http://www.burgerman.info/jet.htm
> 
> Scroll down to the last 4 photos, (not the very last one though). VERY old site...



We are talking a fellow who has a long history of dedication to the notion of moving quickly...  I've seen stuff of his on building dyno testers, how to do home brew nitrous kits for your favorite vehicle (much easier than it sounds from reading it, especially if you are one of those still using a carb...) and assorted other stuff....


Other questions and comments...

Danno, I don't know just what sort of area I'll have to work with on sponsorship logos, as I don't have the chair yet, and thus don't know just what it has for artwork suitable dimensions.  It LOOKS like the tubes on the main frame are an inch or two in diameter, and those would be usable.  It may also be possible to have stuff on the sides and back of the battery box, though that won't be as visible.  The seat back might also be possible, but it is likely that I will be putting a pack of some sort there, I usually do in order to carry some of the supplies I need for personal care issues....

Shari, they make a lot of accessible stuff, it's mostly a question of how much money you want to throw at a problem, or how much you are willing to rig up on your own without much help from the handicap industry...  

As one example, I'm working with Mass. Rehab on trying to get me back into the workforce.  As a first thing, they have agreed that whether I get sent for some sort of training, or try to work, I'm going to need a way to get there, so they want to help me get an adapted vehicle.  I've had a "driving evaluation" where they figure out what I need for equipment, and came out with the recommendation for an adapted minivan.  We will have to pay for a new or very lightly used van, and the state will pay to have it adapted - the companies that do the adapting, which involves lowering the floor among other things, get about 30K to do the conversion.... :bug:   If the automakers would build something that was suitable from the beginning, the result would be much more suitable, and the cost would be about the same as any other similar vehicle, plus the costs of adapting to a given customer's particular handicap needs.  (Mine are relatively minor as such things go...)

I've heard about the adapted campers, some are supposed to be pretty nice, although at least some only work well if you have a very compact chair - mostly a problem of needing enough room to get around in the passages...

One of my other challenges is to figure a way to get me in and out of our swimming pool - I didn't open the pool last year at all, and have essentially said that if I can't use the pool, I'm not going to open it this year and go through all the hassles of keeping it up.  This means I need some sort of lift, and I want one that doesn't require another person to work it (Yes, this means I want to be able to go swimming by myself...)  An "official pool lift" that allows self operation is about $4K and up...  I've been debating the idea of getting a 1-ton rated chain hoist, and a "trolley" to use on a swing-set style gantry - I can get the hoist and trolley for about $100 from HF, and maybe another $100 for pipes and fittings...  I just need to figure out how long I need to make the top pipe, and then what size I need to be able to carry the weight...  Of course this approach isn't "man rated" and isn't a "medical device" so the price hasn't been hyper-inflated...

As to my seating issues, I've been "trialling" some different cushions w/ mixed results.  The best I've found is fairly comfortable, but is miserable to transfer on and off of, and is hard to do pressure relief on, as it's an air cushion that conforms to my butt no matter how I shift around...  There's another cushion that gets a great deal of favorable comment on some of the websites which I'd like to try, but my seating vendor doesn't seem to have a demo cushion available, and says they want to try me on other stuff because the one I've suggested doesn't give them as much profit margin....
The new chair doesn't have anything explicitly intended to address the seating, as most of that lies in the cushion, however part of the design improvements I'll be making include replacing the hard, narrow tires the chair was built to use with wide and soft ultra-low pressure ATV type tires, which should seriously smooth my ride when getting off perfectly flat surfaces.  Others have said that just reducing the bouncing around that a standard powerchair delivers can greatly improve seating related issues....  Right now I have a kind of weird problem, in that I chronically have a lot of discomfort from my left ischial tuberosity  (one of your sitting bones) which usually suggests a potential pressure sore (which is VERY bad news medically) but I show no signs of developing one.  I also show no signs of asymmetric posture or other such issues when I get pressure mapped, which "should" mean that I don't have a reason why I'd be sore on one side but not the other....   :-S 

Gooserider


----------



## pastera (Apr 11, 2011)

Several years ago I saw an automatic pressure relieving cushion - seat had several 'zones' that would inflate/deflate to shift loading around. Not sure how long between pressure point changes but might be worth looking into.

I just had a custom flexible water jacket made for relatively cheap money (<$500) - the same process could be adapted to a seat and pneumatics.

Aaron


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 13, 2011)

Aaron Pasteris said:
			
		

> Several years ago I saw an automatic pressure relieving cushion - seat had several 'zones' that would inflate/deflate to shift loading around. Not sure how long between pressure point changes but might be worth looking into.
> 
> I just had a custom flexible water jacket made for relatively cheap money (<$500) - the same process could be adapted to a seat and pneumatics.
> 
> Aaron



I'm trying to avoid going to the powered cushions, they exist but are incredibly expensive, and if they fail at the wrong time can be a serious problem.  Mostly they are used for the serious quads that are unable to pressure relief any other way.  I'm also less than thrilled with the all air cushions, like the Roho "High Profile" that I'm trying right now.  It is comfortable, but really difficult to get on and off of it because of the air shifting around which makes the surface very unstable.  It is especially bad if transferring up into the chair from a lower surface, as soon as you get on at one corner the air transfers into the rest of the cushion and makes a "wall" that causes further progress to be very difficult....

What I'd like to try is a cushion made by Supracore called a "Stimulite"  It gets a much greater percentage of rave reviews on some of the disability sites than some of the more popular brands.  It does a sort of ventilated honeycomb design that is supposed to be both supporting and breathable.  One of the problems with most other cushions (and I think a good part of my problems) is that they are not conducive to air circulation, so it becomes a problem to keep the skin dry if you sweat a lot; and moisture is a major contributor to skin irritation and breakdown...

Gooserider


----------



## Gooserider (May 17, 2011)

Got the chair, news on this, general updates and a proposed "Work Day" over on the big thread - https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/53792/P440/

I'm going to lock this one in order to keep the number of threads down a bit - please reply on the other one if you feel so inclined...

Gooserider


----------

